# Best and Worst Dressed, According to....



## OCULUS NY (Oct 16, 2008)

Roger Stone, the Republican-affiliated Mr. Fixit. Maybe he did bring down Gov. Eliot Spitzer, but now he's dishin' the fashion fops of the year, here:

https://stonezone.com/

RWH


----------



## domenico (Sep 25, 2008)

*BUSH IS WORST DRESSED*



OCULUS NY said:


> Roger Stone, the Republican-affiliated Mr. Fixit. Maybe he did bring down Gov. Eliot Spitzer, but now he's dishin' the fashion fops of the year, here:
> 
> https://stonezone.com/
> 
> RWH


BUSH IS WORST DRESSED. I THINK HE MIGHT DRESS AS SOLDIER....:icon_smile_big:
BERLUSCONI IS A DWARF WITHOUT HAIR (AND BRAIN):icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

DEMOCRATIC PEOPLE DRESS WELL


----------



## OCULUS NY (Oct 16, 2008)

domenico said:


> BUSH IS WORST DRESSED. I THINK HE MIGHT DRESS AS SOLDIER....:icon_smile_big:
> BERLUSCONI IS A DWARF WITHOUT HAIR (AND BRAIN):icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> DEMOCRATIC PEOPLE DRESS WELL


You might do well to read the rules of the road, here, on political posts.

RWH


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

*I agree. Please keep politics out of the fashion forum.*


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Repp ties with a suit is an "annoying habit"?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to disagree with Victoria Beckham, some days she does dress well but most days not - the goes for husband. She is in the news and celeb mags almost everyday, it was worse a few years ago she featured everyday. 

While Simon Cowell looks bad in everything - for all his millions, he cannot do casual or formal. 

From what I see of US TV and news, I agree with the second paragraph (re:best dressed men in America) and the worst, I would say Hollywood celebs.


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

Party affiliations aside, I always thought Harry Truman was a great dresser. We need more DBs in the White House. I'll throw in Ike to balance the ticket, who I believe was the last to wear a three-piece in the White House. Maybe we should start a petition.

One thing I've noticed more recently is that candidates who wear barrel cuffs usually switch to French cuffs when they're president. I noticed this with Clinton, Bush, and a few others. Maybe they're issued presidential cuff links and have to wear them.

BT


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Monorailcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Gerald Ford was the last to wear a three piece on a regular basis, which is a shame. I think a three piece is great.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Bow tie!*

Well, interesting that Mr. Fashion Arbiter is wearing a bow tie. So does that undermine his credibility in the eyes of some rather senior members who regard that as a "costume"?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That picture of him doesn't help the article's tone of haughtiness. Why can't he smile?


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*WILD about HARRY & I like IKE*



Bespoke Trout said:


> Party affiliations aside, I always thought Harry Truman was a great dresser. We need more DBs in the White House. I'll throw in Ike to balance the ticket, who I believe was the last to wear a three-piece in the White House. Maybe we should start a petition.
> 
> One thing I've noticed more recently is that candidates who wear barrel cuffs usually switch to French cuffs when they're president. I noticed this with Clinton, Bush, and a few others. Maybe they're issued presidential cuff links and have to wear them.
> 
> BT


Bespoke Trout,

I concur with you!! Truman was are Only
Pres. who owned a mens store. Ike
looked good in those 3 pieces :icon_smile_big:

Thorvald


----------



## OCULUS NY (Oct 16, 2008)

Did no one else notice the gap around his jacket collar? Either his tailor or his photographer should be thrashed; or maybe that fob trashed.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm surprised to see Shannon Sharpe listed. I've never heard of him, but the photo shows him sitting with his suit buttoned (_two_ buttons, no less), which is not a good look for anyone.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Monorailcat said:


> Gerald Ford was the last to wear a three piece on a regular basis, which is a shame. I think a three piece is great.


+1,000,000,000,000


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I'm surprised to see Shannon Sharpe listed. I've never heard of him, but the photo shows him sitting with his suit buttoned (_two_ buttons, no less), which is not a good look for anyone.


I sit with my suit buttoned all the time. So do a lot of other people here, I bet.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I sit with my suit buttoned all the time. So do a lot of other people here, I bet.


Single-breasted? We'll see.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is any one else reading this, saddened by the realization you did not make the "Best Dressed" list, overjoyed that you were not included on the "Wort Dressed" list and heartened by the realization that you now know the meaning of the word "sprezzatura"? :icon_scratch:


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> I'm surprised to see Shannon Sharpe listed. I've never heard of him, but the photo shows him sitting with his suit buttoned (_two_ buttons, no less), which is not a good look for anyone.


He's a former NFL receiver and now is a sports analyst. Most on tv keep their jacket buttoned while sitting. I wouldn't list him because he wears tie knots that are the size of my fist.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

That makes sense. With his size it looks even worse to have the buttons buttoned while he's seated.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Stone looks like a corpse stunt double in the old Cryptkeeper series.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ashton Kutcher dresses like a slob.Who in the hell wears a cap with dress clothes and a tie?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ashton Kutcher dresses like a slob.Who in the hell wears a cap with dress clothes and a tie?


Good point Howie


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ashton Kutcher dresses like a slob.Who in the hell wears a cap with dress clothes and a tie?


Wow! You said the 
s-word and it wasn't censored!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scoundrel said:


> Good point Howie


and he' still married to Demi Moore.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orsini said:


> Wow! You said the
> s-word and it wasn't censored!


Probably because he actually typed "slob.Who"...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*This Is Only A Test*



Jovan said:


> Probably because he actually typed "slob.Who"...


Well, so he did.

Let's try it (this is only a test): slob, slob, slob! Slob-Ola! Sloberino! Slob-O-Rama! Slob reality!

And just to rub it in: cheap-JC Penney-ill-fitting-black-suit-for day-business *SLOB*!!!

Gosh! That felt good!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Howard said:


> and he' still married to Demi Moore.


Is that right?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scoundrel said:


> Is that right?


Why couldn't she find someone older?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think Brittney Spears should be on that list.


----------

